# Recommended Cream Soda



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/1/18)

Hello everyone

I have a serious hankering for cream soda... any recommended juices or diy recipes?? 

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (28/1/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/1/18)

@KZOR once again for the win, thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/1/18)

@KZOR to the rescue! If there was a SA Vape Liquid Super hero, you would have been it bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (28/1/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama can you let me know how similar it is to spa letta creme soda? Keen to give this a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/1/18)

Spyro said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama can you let me know how similar it is to spa letta creme soda? Keen to give this a try


Waiting to hear back from my diy buddy to see if he has the concentrates, will let you know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

